# qpad mk-80/85



## septimus7 (27. Dezember 2011)

hi, ich wollte mir eigentlich ursprünglich eine razer black widow ultimate kaufen, doch da diese schon seit längerem nicht verfügbar ist habe ich mich etw. umgeschaut un bin auf die qpad mk-80/85 gestoßen. meine erste frage ist, ob diese sich abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen beleuchtung sonst noch unterscheiden. die 2. welche schalter man am ehesten nehmen sollte. ich zocke hauptsächlich cs 1.6, bfbc2, league of legends und seit neustem etw. halo1. hier nochmal links zu den beiden tastaturen: QPAD Products - Corporate-QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical backlit keyboard - Shop - News QPAD Products - Corporate-QPAD MK-80 now with Cherry switch of your choice! - Shop - News . vielen dank schonmal im voraus für antworten^^


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2011)

Dass die BWU nicht verfügbar ist, ist mir völlig neu. 
Jaaaaa... mit den Switches ist das so eine Sache. 
Die sind ja soweit schon in den Links beschrieben, dann können wir das ja überspringen.
Und jetzt kommst du und fragst praktisch: "Hallo, kann mir mal jemand sagen, was ich will?" 
Hast du denn schon Tastaturen mit den einen oder anderen Cherry-Switches antesten können?


----------



## septimus7 (27. Dezember 2011)

genau gesagt wollt ich die ultimate stealth edition kaufen und diese ist auf unbestimmte zeit nicht erhältlich und ich hab gelesen, das da teilweise tasten hängen bleiben... und ich habe die ganz normale black widow einmal getestet. den anschlag fand ich eig schon perfekt, abgesehn davon, dass dieser relativ laut war.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn dir der Anschlag gefällt, dann sind die MX-Blue richtig für dich. Wenn dich das Geräusch stört, dann wären die Browns die Alternative. Der Anschlag und dir taktile Rückmeldung sind praktisch genauso wie bei den Blues - nur ohne *click*.

Die beiden Qpad-Tastaturen unterscheiden sich durch die Anschlüsse (von der Beleuchtung mal abgesehen) - die 85 hat wohl nur USB, aber sie behaupten, das die Tastatur trotzdem N Key Rollover bietet. Dafür verlangen sie dann aber 20 Euronen mehr. Na jaaaaaa.... 
Mit Versand 170 €. Hrmmmpfff


----------



## septimus7 (27. Dezember 2011)

was war nochmal genau die taktile rückmeldung? xD und was fürn anschlag haben die red/black?


----------



## septimus7 (27. Dezember 2011)

achja, und denkst du, das die tastatur 150€ inklusive versand wert ist?


----------



## Skeksis (27. Dezember 2011)

septimus7 schrieb:


> achja, und denkst du, das die tastatur 150€ inklusive versand wert ist?


 
Das ist die falsche Frage. Du musst rausfinden ob sie dir das wert ist.


----------



## septimus7 (27. Dezember 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Das ist die falsche Frage. Du musst rausfinden ob sie dir das wert ist.



ich mein ja eher so rein von den angegebenen funktionen^^


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Dezember 2011)

septimus7 schrieb:


> was war nochmal genau die taktile rückmeldung? xD und was fürn anschlag haben die red/black?


Gar  keinen, die sind Linear, Anschlag gibt's da erst am Bodenblech.  Red/Black unterscheiden sich nur durch einen unterschiedlichen  widerstand der langsam ansteigt bis Du unten an knallst.
Die taktile rückmeldung ist ein Bump (Schlag) bei 2mm der durch die taste geht und Dir so Signalisiert Taste ausgelöst ich brauch nicht weiter drücken.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Browns die Alternative. Der Anschlag und dir taktile Rückmeldung sind praktisch genauso wie bei den Blues - nur ohne *click*.


Aua, Aua, was müssen meine Alten Entzündeten Augen den da wieder lesen?!
Brown's sind insgesamt deutlich leichter und der Bump ist auch um einiges leichter. Was Du richtig erkannt hast die clicken nicht...


----------



## septimus7 (27. Dezember 2011)

ok, ich hab mich jetzt doch für die blue entsvhieden und nachdem ich bei hardwareluxx auch noch ein sehr gutes review gelesen habe bin ich volkommen übberzeugt von der tastatur.... bestellt xD


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Aua, Aua, was müssen meine Alten Entzündeten Augen den da wieder lesen?!
> Brown's sind insgesamt deutlich leichter und der Bump ist auch um einiges leichter. Was Du richtig erkannt hast die clicken nicht...



Deutlich? Naaa... der Unterschied ist zwar fühlbar, wenn man drauf achtet - aber nicht wirklich mehr als der Unterschied zwischen den Blues meiner alten Cherry (da werden wohl alle Kanten der Kunststoffnasen in den Switches schon gut abgerundet sein) und meiner BWU - etwas smoother irgendwie. Der größte Unterschied bei den Browns ist eher psychologisch - weil die nicht richtig knacken, dadurch wirkts auf der ganzen Linie sanfter. 
Aber ich gebe zu, das meine Finger nicht wirklich gefühlsecht sind - System Adler eben, von wegen 10-Finger-System - aber dafür bringe ich auch eine Logi G19 zum Klicken. 
Wenn die 5g Unterschied auf dem Papier schon so viel sind - wie fühlen sich dann die Reds im Vergleich zu den Blacks an, wo der unterschied wesentlich größer ist? Wie ein nasses Papiertaschentuch?


----------



## moparcrazy (28. Dezember 2011)

Im direkten Vergleich zu Schwarz lösen die Roten fast schon von alleine aus.

Zu den Brown's nochmal: Speziell der Bump ist im Vergleich sehr subtil und sehr leicht. Du magst das ja so wahrnehmen aber da sind mit ein wenig mehr Gefühl sicher deutliche Unterschiede.
Cherry könnte sich ja sonst auch den Aufwand sparen und den Blauen einfach nochmal gießen ohne das extra klick teil.
Also beide Switch in einen Topf werfen und sagen die sind gleich nur der eine Klickt nicht geht soooo nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Dezember 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> aber dafür bringe ich auch eine Logi G19 zum Klicken.


 
Ist ja auch keine Kunst bei dem Ding.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Zu den Brown's nochmal: Speziell der Bump ist im Vergleich sehr subtil und sehr leicht. Du magst das ja so wahrnehmen aber da sind mit ein wenig mehr Gefühl sicher deutliche Unterschiede.
> Cherry könnte sich ja sonst auch den Aufwand sparen und den Blauen einfach nochmal gießen ohne das extra klick teil.
> Also beide Switch in einen Topf werfen und sagen die sind gleich nur der eine Klickt nicht geht soooo nicht.


 
Ja okay - du hast natürlich recht. Gut das du es nochmal genauer ausgeführt hat - ich kanns dir auch nicht übel nehmen, ich bin oft noch viel nitpickiger. Aber in einen Topf geworfen habe ich nichts - man sollte gleich nicht mit identisch gleichsetzen. 
Das Gleiche ist nicht dasselbe. SCNR
Aber genug Erbsenzählerei - lassen wir _gleich_ in Zukunft also besser weg - Wie wäre es für spätere Kurzerklärungen in einem Satz mit: Sie sind sich recht ähnlich, beide bieten taktile Rückmeldung, die sich bei den Blues als hör- und spürbares _Klick_ äußert, während sie bei den allgemein etwas sanfteren Browns nur spürbar ist. Ich finds noch etwas holperig vom Stil her, na ja.

Was die Browns in der BWU Stealth angeht - im Gegensatz zu früher ist die Stealth über die deutsche Razer-Seite nicht einmal mehr bestellbar - das ging ja mal, wenn auch nur mit US-Layout. Dafür muss man wirklich auf die En-US-Seite wechseln.
Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, als hätten sie Interesse daran, sie einzudeutschen. Aber das hält sie natürlich nicht davon ab, mit den üblichen Sprüchen auf den Putz zu hauen. Hrmpffff - Razer eben.



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch keine Kunst bei dem Ding.



Nicht? Och - find' ich schon. 
Obwohl - ich bin so einer, auf den sich die zweite Zeile im moparcrazys Sig bezieht - so gesehen dann eigentlich wieder nicht.


----------



## Sadanum (6. Januar 2012)

@ septimus 7, habe die MK85 vor 2 Tagen geordert und sie sollte Samstag, spätestens Montag hier eintreffen... (De-Layout-MX-Browns) Sobald das Board hier aufgebaut und getestet wurde, werde ich dir meine, hoffentlich objektive, Meinung kundtun. Sollte jmd. sich fragen wie es möglich ist die MK-85 mit MX-Browns zu ordern, der folge dem unteren Link, ist eine limitierte Edition die mit den gewünschten Switches bestückt und mit deutschem Layout geordert werden kann.

http://www.corporate.qpad.se/modules/news/article.php?storyid=253


----------



## Z28LET (8. Januar 2012)

Hab mir jetzt die MK80 mit browns bestellt.
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (9. Januar 2012)

Oh ich beneide euch.
Irgendwie bin ich leider noch nicht sicher ob und welche Tastatur ich mir gönnen möchte..

Ich hätte ja gerne eine wo nen paar Makrotasten mit drauf sind, oder zumindest Media-Tasten wie Lauter/Leiser.

Und mir gefiel die Ducky Shine ganz gut jedoch lese ich wenn es um mechanische Tastaturen geht so gut wie nichts davon




ach und was ich fragen wollte, was ist den nun der unterschied der mk80 und mk85?!?!


----------



## OctoCore (9. Januar 2012)

> was ist den nun der unterschied der mk80 und mk85?!?!



Die Farbe der Beleuchtung, 20 € und die Abwesenheit eines PS/2-Steckers bei der 85 sind mir hauptsächlich als Unterschiede aufgefallen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (9. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Ausleuchtung der beleuchteten Tasten aus im Vergleich zur Sidewinder X4 von Mircosoft?

Ich würde mir auch gerne eine Tastatur gönnen. Bevorzuge auch die Variante MX-Blue jedoch weiß ich nicht ob mich das klicken irgendwann nerven wird

okay es gibt noch die Roten leider konnte ich die noch nie testen


----------



## Z28LET (9. Januar 2012)

Lauter Leiser und Co kann man bei den MKs doch über die Fn + F-Tasten machen, zumindest soweit ich gesehen hab.

Die MK85 soll noch besser für Gamer sein. (Angeblich NKRO über USB oder so)
Ausserdem hab ich gesehen, das hier wohl Makros programmiert werden können, daher wohl kein PS2 mehr.

Mir reicht die MK80, ist auch schon teuer genug....


----------



## Betschi (9. Januar 2012)

NKRO über USB ist technisch gar nicht machbar.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. Januar 2012)

Hab mir letzte Woche auch die MK-50 mit Reds bestellt, aber der Versand dauert eeewig (von der deutschen Website).


----------



## OctoCore (9. Januar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> NKRO über USB ist technisch gar nicht machbar.


 
Sie behaupten es aber.  Ob sie deshalb auch gleich den Preis um 20€ erhöht haben? Grübel... grübel...


----------



## Betschi (9. Januar 2012)

Ich kann auch behaupten, ich bin der König der Schweiz aber es stimmt trotzdem nicht

Edit: http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=USB+versus+PS+2


----------



## Z28LET (9. Januar 2012)

Daher schrieb ich ja auch "angeblich" 

Wie gesagt, ich hab eh auf die MK80 gesetzt. 
Mal sehen wie lange die Lieferung dauert.
Mechanisch, gute Quali, browns und beleuchtet, das hatte ich schon länger gesucht.


----------



## Betschi (9. Januar 2012)

Morgen sollte meine Das kommen juhuu


----------



## OctoCore (9. Januar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich kann auch behaupten, ich bin der König der Schweiz aber es stimmt trotzdem nicht


 
Natürlich bin du das nicht, das bin doch schon ich - im Exil. Darauf eine Toblerone, um die Nerven zu beruhigen. 
Welche DAS?


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (11. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag,


wie sieht es eigentlich jetzt aus mit der eigenschaft vom Licht nach dem Neustart des Computers.
Ich habe gehört das nach dem Neustart des Computers die Beleuchtung aus war.
Dann wiederum habe ich gelesen das bei der neuen Mk85 sie von anfang an leuchtet.. 
Wurde das bei der MK80 geändert oder liegt das an dem Typ also das das nur bei der MK85 der fall ist?


----------



## Z28LET (11. Januar 2012)

Meine ist jetzt verschickt worden. 
Ich werde mal schauen wie das ist. (MK-80)

Wobei ich es ok finde, dass die Beleuchtung aus geht. Ich brauche sie in der Regel nicht immer.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Januar 2012)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich kann auch behaupten, ich bin der König der Schweiz aber es stimmt trotzdem nicht
> 
> Edit: Default:USB versus PS/2 - geekhack forums


 

Geht schon. Noppoo Choc Mini. Steht aber auch im Text unter NKRO den du verlinkt hast.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (11. Januar 2012)

Ist der PS/2 Anschluss im Vorteil wenn zumbeispiel beim Starten die Tastatur nicht reagiert weil igendwas verstellt worden ist.

der PS/2 anschluss geht doch normal immer oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2012)

Ist er ... die BW (U) hat ja nur USB - und wenn ich bei meinem Board den Legacy-Modus für USB ausschalte (oder USB allgemein), dann komme ich nicht mehr ins Setup oder kann im Win-Bootmenü nichts mehr auswählen. Ohne PS/2 keine Kekse, oder man macht ein CMOS-Clear - damit USB wieder aktiv ist.   In Windows ist die Tastatur natürlich aktiv - weil USB spätestens dort aktiv ist.


----------



## Z28LET (12. Januar 2012)

So, meine MK-80 ist tatsächlich schon angekommen! 
Gleich ausgepakt und ausprobiert.
Ja ich muss sagen, nachdem meine letzte Tastatur 12 Jahre lang recht gute Dienste geleistet hat, denke ich diese wird es mindestens so lange, wenn nicht länger machen.

Unterschied, 
sieht deutlich wertiger aus.
Tip gefühl ist präziser und irgendwie mechanisch. 
Natürlich etwas lauter, aber das ist schon okay.

Beleuchtung ist sehr gut, von sehr dezent bis gut hell.
Ausleuchtung der der einzelnen Tasten ist okay, könnte vielleicht hi und da besser sein. Kann aber auch täuschen auf grunde der grösse der Tasten.

Angeschlossen über PS2, USB Hub ist auch angeschlossen und funktioniert auch!
Beleuchtung geht bei einem Neustart aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jester2kx (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab da auch mal eine ganz dumme Frage zu meiner MK-80...
Es ist so, dass die Tastatur nur vom PC erkannt wird, wenn sie mit dem USB Adapter angeschlossen ist.
Schliesse ich sie an den PS/2 Anschluss an, dann leuchten beim Starten des PC's (BIOS Selbsttest) kurz die Status LEDs auf und erlöschen wieder.
Ich komme jedoch nicht ins BIOS und später unter Windows habe ich auch keine Tastatur. Per USB funktioniert beides.
Dieses Verhalten habe ich an 3 verschiedenen Rechnern beobachtet. Alle sind mit verschiedenen Mainboards ausgestattet (Asus, Foxconn, Gigabyte).
Bei allen funktioniert die MAK-80 per USB tadellos und am PS/2 Port nicht. Meine alte Cherry PS/2 Tastatur funktioniert an allen PCs ohne Probleme.

Nun zur Frage:
Verfügt die MK-80 über 2 Controller? Einen USB und einen PS/2 Controller, der vielleicht defekt sein könnte? Das würde mich jedoch wundern, da der PS/2
Anschluss der Tastatur ja auch beim Anschluss per USB genutzt wird...

Der QPAD Support meint, dass ich das Ding einschicken solle, es jedoch nicht sein kann, dass die Tastatur über USB funktioniert und über PS/2 nicht.
Ich möchte jedoch, bevor ich das Keyboard nach Schweden zurückschicke, noch die ein oder andere Meinung zu diesem Problem hören / lesen.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Februar 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Adapter? Wahrscheinlich von USB auf PS/2 - oder?
Nimm einfach mal einen anderen - sowas hat doch jeder in der Schublade. Ein grüner für eine Maus geht auch.
Vielleicht hat nur der Adapter eine Macke.

Oder die haben dir eine 85 geschickt.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. Februar 2012)

Hätte da auch den Adapter in verdacht. Problematisch ist aber das der hier andersherum ist, also von PS/2 auf USB den hat nicht jeder nochmal herumliegen!
Hier mal ein Auszug aus der entsprechenden Wikipedia Seite:
"Die vielen Mäusen und einigen Tastaturen beigelegten Adapter von oder  auf USB sind rein elektrische Adapter; angeschlossene Geräte müssen  anhand der Signalpegel unterscheiden, ob sie an eine USB- oder PS/2-Schnittstelle angeschlossen sind, und sich dementsprechend  verhalten. Ein nicht auf USB ausgelegter PS/2-Anschluss funktioniert mit  diesen Adaptern genauso wenig wie ein nicht auf PS/2 ausgelegtes  USB-Gerät.".
Den letzten Teil des Zitats bitte ignorieren, denn der (eine) Controller der MK-80 ist auf USB und PS/2 ausgelegt. Da Du auch einen kompletten Neustart machst kann das Problem auch nicht hier liegen, PS/2 ist nicht Hotplug fähig. Auch am Rechner kann"s nicht liegen wenn Du noch zwei getestet hast.

Echt schräges Problem, wenn es nicht der Adapter ist bleibt echt nur einschicken...


----------



## jester2kx (20. Februar 2012)

@moparcrazy: Das ist ja gerade das Seltsame daran. Mit dem (mitgelieferten) PS/2 -> USB Adapter und somit am USB Anschluss des PCs funktioniert das Keyboard "fast" tadellos.
Unter Windows schaltet sich ab und zu (sehr sehr selten) die Beleuchtung von selbst aus, ohne mein zutun. Ich schalte sie dann wieder ein und gut ist .
Nur wenn ich eben die Tastatur direkt mit dem PS/2 Anschluss des Mainboards verbinde, ohne irgendwelche Adapter wird sie nicht erkannt.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. Februar 2012)

Der Controller der Tastatur erkennt an der Strom stärke, die er vom Mainboard bekommt, in welchen Modus er schalten muss. Hier wird entweder nicht richtig übertragen oder der Controller selbst hat 'ne Macke.
Das mit der Beleuchtung dürfte aber auch nicht passieren und deutet auch auf Probleme mit der Verbindung.
Im günstigsten Fall ist es der Adapter. K.a. ob Du den bei einem Händler in Deiner nähe bekommst. Bei http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Adapter_USB_A-Stecker_auf_PS-2_Buchse/865702/? gibt es den, allerdings tut da der Versand echt weh!


----------



## jester2kx (20. Februar 2012)

Danke für deine Antworten. Ich denke auch, dass es am Controller liegt. Wie gesagt, am PS/2 Anschluss geht ja gar nix. Und das allein darf ja schon nicht sein.
Es ist ja schliesslich ein PS/2 Keyboard. Vor allem wird die Tastatur ja an 3 verschiedenen Rechnern am PS/2 Port nicht erkannt. Meine alte Cherry PS/2 hingegen
wird am PS/2 Port eines jeden Rechners sofort beim Kaltstart erkannt. Also werde ich die MK-80 wohl nach Schweden zurück schicken. *Grusel vor dem Versand*

EDIT:

Nur ein kurzes Update zum PS/2 Problem. Ich habe das Keyboard zurück an QPad geschickt. Die haben festgestellt, dass es defekt ist. Habe ein neues MK-80 dafür
bekommen. Dieses funktioniert nun einwandfrei am PS/2 Port.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------

